

Pie: Better chat for work - yror10
https://www.piethis.com/

======
Jemaclus
I signed up to play around. It seems nice, but totally not what my team needs.
It's a little too cartoony and cute. Creating rooms is a little awkward, I
think. I see where they're going with it, but I don't think it's really a
"better chat for work".. maybe a "better chat for friends"? I dunno.

Also, I tried to delete my account and the AJAX request is getting a 500
error. Kinda funny.

------
ulms
What makes this different than something like Flowdock, for example?

~~~
davelocity
(I work at Pie)

the key bit is that on Pie, everything gets a mini chatroom. so every
discussion is focused. we're betting that as people share more and more stuff,
they'll value group chat apps that help them organize and structure all these
things.

on Flowdock, Slack, Hipchat, etc, people usually talk in a "catch-all"
chatroom like "Product team" or "Marketing team" which (in our experience)
gets messy quickly and it can get hard to share information there. it's often
a mishmash of links, files, images and conversations.

So, Pie is great if you're in a team that shares a boatload of info: links,
files, etc. gives you a message board layout as opposed to one huge stream.

